# Strings in schleife anhängen



## fsteinke (25. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

bin gerade über ein Problem beim auslesen von Strings in einer Schleife gestolpert.

Wenn ich Strings verbinden möchte z.B. so


```
String x;
while(myresult.next()) {									            	
  x = x + myresult.getString("nachname");
}
```

erhalte ich einen Fehler. Mache ich da was falsch  oder wie kann ich mir wie im Beispiel immer wieder
den Nachnamen (Datenbankanbindung mit JDBC gibt mir den nachnamen der Tab aus MySQL aus) anhängen um alle Nachnamen in einem String zu haben.

Wie macht man das?

Danke für jeden Tip

Gruß Frederick


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Jan 2010)

Wäre gut wenn du auch den Fehler in Zukunft mit angibst 
Hier ist es wohl klar: Du hast 'x' nicht initialisiert ! D.h. du müsstest 
	
	
	
	





```
String x = "";
```
 schreiben, was zwar funktionierne würd,e aber auch nicht relativ schön ist. Benutze lieber einen StringBuilder-/Buffer:

```
String x;
StringBuffer buffer = new StringBuffer();
while(myresult.next()) {                                                    
  buffer.append(myresult.getString("nachname"));
}
x = buffer.toString();
```

Gruß


----------



## ARadauer (25. Jan 2010)

> erhalte ich einen Fehler.


tja... und welchen?


Wenn man in einer schleife Strings verknüpft ist es schlauer das zu verwenden... StringBuffer (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)


----------

